# Biggest Algae Bloom in the World...



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

...is inundating the Yucatan coastline.

_"We are getting sargassum almost from March to October...So basically, more than half of the year we are receiving massive amounts."_

_"It has gotten so bad the Mexican navy has just been put in charge of dealing with it."_

_"Rosa Rodríguez-Martínez's latest research shows sargassum is high in heavy metals, like lead and arsenic. And disposal is a major issue. Sargassum is either being dumped inland, or buried under the beach, which is illegal."_

*"It is a crisis stretching across the Caribbean, with no end in sight."*

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/massive-waves-of-toxic-seaweed-sargassum-inundate-yucatan-shorelines/


----------

